# Dam Neck - Veterans Day



## Michaelz13 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hit the surf at around 1330, high tide was at 1530, no bites until about 1500 with a bunch of small specks and small drum.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

At least it is not quite over yet.


----------

